# PC crashes on video file saving/youtube upload



## goginski (Nov 13, 2014)

My computer seems to be very sensitive with anything video related. Idles very high playing videos on sites and in media players (except youtube which is fine for some reason - just can't upload there). It's the worst when saving a video in editing software and uploading to youtube. Idles very high and will crash. Also, this started maybe 4 months ago. I have windows vista with a desktop (tower) computer.

p.s. also, I'm sure the crashing is heat related but I just put in new thermal paste on processor and fans seem to be working so I don't get it. I have speedfan installed and temps go up considerably with video related issues.

Thanks for any help or suggestions.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> I just put in new thermal paste on processor


It should be noted users some times make it worse by replacing the TIM (thermal interface materials). Generally, you never need to replace the TIM - UNLESS the cured bond between the mating surfaces is broken due to rough handling (such as during transport). That is, TIM does not dry out, wear out, or otherwise go bad if left undisturbed and will easily last 10, 15 years or longer. 

One of the biggest mistakes is applying too much TIM. You want as thin a layer, but complete coverage as possible. Your goal is to fill only the microscopic pits and valleys in mating surfaces to push out any trapped insulating air. Any excess TIM is _in the way_ and is actually counterproductive to the efficient transfer of heat - which happens best with direct metal-to-metal contact. 

Sadly, you have not told us your temps, either before or after applying new TIM. 



> Idles very high and will crash.


What does that mean? Note there are many heat sensitive devices inside a computer. Besides the CPU, there's the GPU, RAM, the chipset and several more devices. 

So what is your CPU, system and GPU temps? Tell us more about the computer - motherboard brand and model or computer model if factory built. Is Vista fully updated?


----------



## goginski (Nov 13, 2014)

thank you very much for your reply. I am so computer illiterate. I can just speak in laymen terms regarding symptoms. I've installed CPUID HWMonitor and at rest, the processor temp is 35-38 celsius but whenever a video is involved such as watching, saving video file, uploading to youtube, the noise gets loud (like a car accelerating) and temps go way up. In other words, anything video-usage related heats up computer to point of crashing. The temp has gone up to low 80s celsius until I stopped what I was doing video-wise. Right now, the computer and noise is totally quiet and low temp. I might have put TOO must paste after reading what you wrote. I know you're suppose to put a small bead. I put more I think. Also, maybe video/graphics card is getting hot since the heat is caused with videos?

My system is: Gateway GT5432, AMD Athlon 64x2 dual processor 5000+. Can't see motherboard brand in System info. Yes, Vista is fully updated. I did it yesterday.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

80°C for GPU is okay, but not the CPU. 

35-38°C is excellent. 

If you think you used way too much TIM, you might want to redo that at some point. But I don't think it urgent because of your low idle temps. I use 91-93% Isopropyl alcohol (the normal 73% stuff can leave a film) to clean off old TIM. To apply TIM, I snip off the end of a plastic shaft Q-Tip, then bend the end to form a little hockey stick that I use to spread the TIM across the CPU die as thinly as possible. 

Note it is the case's responsibility to provide a sufficient supply of cool air flowing through the case. The CPU fan need only toss the CPU's heat up into that flow. So inspect your case cooling to ensure your fans are spinning freely (including the PSU fan - which does helps case cooling, but should not be factored in as case cooling as its job is to cool the PSU). 

See if your case will support more case fans, or larger (120mm or larger) fans. Then see if you have any extra power connectors to power them. 

If you open the side panel and blast a desk fan in there and it controls your heat issues, that's a good sign you need more case cooling.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi goginski and welcome to TSF :wave:

Also, the mass of cabling inside the case can obstruct the airflow. Try a browse through this guide (*Link*), it will explain the how's and why's of tidying, if necessary :wink:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

goginski said:


> whenever a video is involved such as watching, saving video file, uploading to youtube, the noise gets loud (like a car accelerating) and temps go way up..


Have you tested moving any other types of files? 

Saving or uploading are NOT specific to video. If the problem occurs when saving or uploading any (large) files, there is likely another issue. First thing to come to mind would be the RAM or HDD. But it could also simply be a driver issue.

And high "IDLE" is a good thing. Idle means the cpu is not being used.


----------



## goginski (Nov 13, 2014)

Bill, thank you very much. I will try those things you suggested. I really appreciate it.


----------



## goginski (Nov 13, 2014)

WereBo said:


> Hi goginski and welcome to TSF :wave:
> 
> Also, the mass of cabling inside the case can obstruct the airflow. Try a browse through this guide (*Link*), it will explain the how's and why's of tidying, if necessary :wink:


 Thank you WereBo and for the link. Good idea about airflow.


----------



## goginski (Nov 13, 2014)

JimE said:


> Have you tested moving any other types of files?
> 
> Saving or uploading are NOT specific to video. If the problem occurs when saving or uploading any (large) files, there is likely another issue. First thing to come to mind would be the RAM or HDD. But it could also simply be a driver issue.
> 
> And high "IDLE" is a good thing. Idle means the cpu is not being used.


thank you for your response. Yes, I've saved very large photo files in photoshop (50MB or bigger) with no problem. RAM could be it too. I have only 2GB installed physical memory it says and can add 1GB more. That's the RAM sticks I presume. I constantly update my Windows Vista so I think all drivers are updated.


----------

